# protecting his bubble nest?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I've noticed that my new betta has built a huge bubble nest that has covered all of the surface area on his side of the tank and anytime the crowntail would come over to flare at him or just to swim close to the divider the veil tail will come over and ram himself into the divider and will literaly just try and get to this other betta until the crowntail backs off. But now the crowntail just high tails it when ever the veil tail starts to swim towards him. Anyway,lol, yesterday when I fed all my fish bloodworms I took the lid off this tank so that I could easily feed the bloodworms to them and the veil tails bubble nest started to pop and was gone by the time I got done feeding all the fish (I left the lid off while I fed the other fish) and I noticed that the veil tail wasn't as mean and didn't try to scare the crowntail but after he started to build it back he became mean again. So is he protecting this bubble nest like if eggs were in it, so is this normal?:lol:


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

It is very normal...premature fatherly love. He is just trying to protect his phantom eggs. You have one very content VT on your hands! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, and this VT came from walmart. LOL I wonder if he would be a good breeding betta since he is so good a building a nest.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

He may be but i sugest you transfer the older betta back with his old tank mate. You never had problems then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

The new betta isn't with the old betta, the crowntail isn't that old.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok you had one betta die right??? was your new bettas tank mate in with the other betta?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

No since that betta die, the remaining betta that I've now learned has fin rot was alone and I had the ct and a vt togther in a divided tank but when I got the new betta I move the vt that was with the ct to the tank that had the vt that was on its own and put the new vt with the ct.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

so confused but what ever. When your other betta is cured of fin rot move the new bettas tank mate in with the other on ok?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

OK lets call the betta that was on its own #1 and let call the ct #2 and the vt #3 and the new betta #4, When I got #4 I put #3 in the tank with #1 then I put #4 in the tank with #2 and thats how I have the tank set up. Is that better? lol


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

so none of your bettas are by them selves know?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Thats what I said, lol.


----------

